# The ULTIMATE M-4 SOPMOD (and beyond) Thread



## JBS (Nov 7, 2007)

It's amazing how far the M-4 has come in the past decade, and even more remarkable if one traces its development all the way back to the M-16.  While I do find the history of the M-4 interesting, I find the current available modifications and features even more interesting, with some of them downright amazing.

I have a number of pictures and interesting tidbits I thought I'd share, concerning the M-4 and its many variants- hopped up in a variety of ways.  








BASIC





The 600M





Naval Special Warfare


----------



## JBS (Nov 7, 2007)

Sniper / Designated Marksman Conversion





CQB Variant






Squad Leader/Platoon Leader configuration  w/M-203 Grenade Launcher





With 50 and 100-round drum conversion + M-203 (serious firepower!)


----------



## JBS (Nov 7, 2007)

Heavy firepower!  Another high capacity drum 





This one is outfitted with a 12-guage Close Quarters conversion.  Good for stubborn doorknobs, or anything else that needs to be knocked down in one shot.


----------



## hidesite (Nov 7, 2007)

I like the one with the added shotgun attachment below the upper receiver...

Here's a nice one... :)


----------



## JBS (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice.

This is really what it's all about.  Make the M-4 everything it COULD be.

With all our manufacturing capabilities, we should bring our technological might to bear FULLY on all our systems.  If you can imagine it, it's probably build-able.


----------



## JBS (Nov 7, 2007)

*In action*



















LOL...


----------



## demo18c (Nov 7, 2007)

Believe it or not but thats the old SOFMOD.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Nov 7, 2007)

On the LE side, we have 3 m4's built up for SRT.  Was issued one before going over to the long guns.  I liked more than the M16.  Shorter, easier to carry inside a house and deploy from vehicle when in patrol. 

I love the pic's. Didn't like the ACOG. Had one and it didnt work out for me.


----------



## Ravage (Nov 8, 2007)

Like Nagi once wrote: there is nothing better than a little gun porn in the morning :)

Little Bird !!!!!!!!1111!!!!!1111


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 13, 2007)

Knights revolutionized the ability of the M4 Carbine rifle by simply engineering the single interface rail system and a flat top reciever. Once that happened, and was accepted as Mil Standard (1913) Just about every thing any soldier could imagine would and could be added to the rifle. Red dots, ACOGS, PEQ Lasers, White Lights, foregrips, sling attachements, etc, etc, etc, etc. 

Now it seems if your AR/M4rgery is still sporting plastic handguards and a fixed carry handle you've got an antique rifle. 

The beauty of the AR15/M4 is that it doesn't take much in the way of modifications to bring your rifle up to the level of the current weapons systems used by the SOF forces today. 

Rail systems would be first, then optics and proper mounting solutions, then simply add in your favorite rear folder iron sight (Troy is mine) add in a Surefire Scout light or other Sure model with the proper mounts, then a PEQ laser on the front, add a foregrip and replace that crappy stock with the LMT SOPMOD or the VLTOR EMOD with a Mag Pul MIAD grip or an Falcon Ergo and you've got your SOPMOD rifle in it's entirety. 

Of course this requires parting with an awful lot of cash or extending your credit cards to their limits.


----------



## Ravage (Nov 13, 2007)

Well Polish "gun experts" think the M4 is a piece of shit. But since they never fired outside a cumfy, cosy shooting range I gues their opinion ain't worth shit.


----------



## JBS (Nov 13, 2007)

Q:  What's the one thing missing from all the above mod pics?

A: Bayonet lugs!


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 13, 2007)

Great Thread Joe. I like the M4.. nice and Light..compared to the Steyr!


----------



## WillBrink (Nov 13, 2007)

Here's mine. Yes, I know the optics are all wrong for that configuration, but I was using it for 100yard plus plinking at the range that day for sh*& and giggle. Normally it has a red dot on it:


----------



## WillBrink (Nov 13, 2007)

Ravage said:


> Well Polish "gun experts" think the M4 is a piece of shit. But since they never fired outside a cumfy, cosy shooting range I gues their opinion ain't worth shit.



Gun "experts" are like armpits, everyone has them and most stink. At the SOCOM show a few years ago, at the booth next to the one I was working at, was a guy who had just retired from one of the well known Secret squirrel outfits, and we got to talking about the M4 and the 6.8 and such. He had said they tested the crap out of the 6.8 and it was a great system, but he said his M4 in 5.56 never let him down and did what it was supported to do every time it was aimed at the BG and he saw no reason at all to switch to the 6.8. 

His was very much a "if it aint broke don't fix it" approach and he had the experiences to support that. Im sure many of you probably feel the same way. Some people just love to bitch, and the M4 has it's limitations like all machines, but seems to do what it's intended to do well from all accounts I get. 

Now, if a thing that's good can be made even better, i am sure we are all for that, and from what I gather the HK 416 is a true improvement on the M4 system, and one outfit is full time with it (same group above mentioned person had just retired from) and by all accounts think highly of it.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 13, 2007)

Did HK put a new gas regulation system into the m4?


----------



## WillBrink (Nov 13, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Did HK put a new gas regulation system into the m4?



Yes, it no longer vents into the gun so it stays cleaner and runs longer between cleanings and other improvments were made. The few issues the M4/M16 design  had (unless you count the 5.56 as problem) were corrected in the 416, as I understand it.


----------

